# Fingers Crossed



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Wednesday after much delay I fly to Seattle VA Medical Center for radiation treatment of the right vocal chord cancer.

It involves 6 weeks of daily treatment far from home. The local VA hospital can't do radiation treatment. They do pay for airfare and lodging.

I tried like hell to get VA to pay for local treatment outside the VA health care system. The told me to get hosed. I hope I didn't play that game with them too long because now I can hardly speak above a whisper.

So I am hoping for the best.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Fingers, eyes, elbows and toes crossed here Lee. Hang in there!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I hope it goes well, and you come away free and clear when you are done with treatment.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

good luck to you.

Have you looked into the maple syrup and baking soda treatment? I think its something you should consider. 




Dammit Lee, I'm a musician NOT a doctor. But....


mix 1 level teaspoon of (aluminium-free) baking soda (sodium bicarbonate) and 3 teaspoons of 100% pure maple syrup: put ingredients into saucepan and heat on very low heat while stirring continuously for 2 - or 3 minutes, until the mixture becomes slightly frothy.


**

_"IPT treatment consists of giving doses of insulin to a fasting patient sufficient to lower blood sugar into the 50 mg/dl. Then they inject lower doses of toxic chemo drugs [when the cancer cell] receptors are more sensitive and take on medications more rapidly and in higher amounts. _
_The bicarbonate/maple syrup treatment works in reverse to IPT. Dr. Tullio Simoncini acknowledges that cancer cells gobble up sugar so when you encourage the intake of sugar it's like sending in a Trojan horse. The sugar is not going to encourage the growth of the cancer colonies because the baking soda is going to kill the cells before they have a chance to grow. _
_The treatment is a combination of pure, 100% maple syrup [bulk Grade B from the health food store] and baking soda and was first reported on the Cancer Tutor site. When mixed and heated together, the maple syrup and baking soda bind together. The maple syrup targets cancer cells (which consume 15 times more glucose than normal cells) and the baking soda, which is dragged into the cancer cell by the maple syrup, being very alkaline forces a rapid shift in pH killing the cell. _
_The actual formula is to mix one part baking soda with three parts (pure, 100%) maple syrup in a small saucepan. Stir briskly and heat the mixture for 5 minutes. Take one teaspoon daily is what is suggested by Cancer Tutor but one could probably do this several times a day."_


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> good luck to you.
> 
> Have you looked into the maple syrup and baking soda treatment? I think its something you should consider.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that suggestion, Chris. At this point I will try pretty much everything. My voice has diminished a lot over the past month. 

They don't know how much it will come back even if the treatment is successful. I HATE being stared at when I try to talk. It's amazing how many time a day I want to raise my voice but can't. I kind of feel trapped inside my body.

The wife, kids and dogs probably like the no yell part.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's the whole article. It mentions successful treatment for oropharynx cancer!

*CANCER-FREE Newsletter
August 2nd, 2007*

*CONTENTS:*
*Cancer Is A Fungus*

*SHORT SHOTS....*

***** My Apologies to Susan and the Canadian Researchers
**** Thanks for the Reviews
**** Some Common Sense From Ron Paul, The People's Choice
**** My Last Word on "SICKO"*

Welcome to this 108th issue of my newsletter. About 20 months worth of past issues are available at this web site. Just click on the "Newsletter Archive" link on the left of the screen. The articles tend to be "timeless," so read or reread some of them at your leisure. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------

*********************
Cancer Is A Fungus
*********************

This may be one of the most important pieces of information about cancer I've shared with you in the last seven years of writing this newsletter. 
Got your attention? 
OK. Finally, last week, I learned that the work of Dr. Tullio Simoncini, the Italian oncologist, had been translated into English. You may have heard of him. He's been in the news lately. He has been healing cancer patients using sodium bicarbonate (baking soda) for some number of years now. You can learn about his work and buy his book, "Cancer Is A Fungus" in printed form at: 
http://www.curenaturalicancro.com 
Get this, now. What he's saying is that the microbe that gets into the cell and causes it to become a fermenting (cancer) cell is nothing other than candida. And treating it requires nothing more than getting baking soda next to the area with the cancer cells and the cells die. That may be a bit over-simplified, but not much. 
I've ordered his book but haven't received it yet. There are some interesting videos at the web site and a lot of other information. For example, here is the list of cancers which he says he has treated successfully with the sodium bicarbonate: 
Oropharynx cancer
Stomach cancer
Liver cancer
Peritoneal carcinosis
Intestinal cancer
Cancer of the spleen
Tumour of the pancreas
Bladder tumour
Prostate tumour
Pleura tumour
Tumours of limbs
Brain cancer
Lung cancer
Breast cancer
Skin cancer

Impressive list, no? His information on procedures is getting out to the true holistic physicians. I only have space to quote two. Here is an excerpt from an e-mail from Dr. Dana Flavin. Dr. Flavin is a cancer doctor from Connecticut: 
_"Dr. Simoncini is reversing cancers with 5% solution of baking soda in the artery at the tumor. 6 days on, 6 days off. After 4 sessions the tumors are gone. Breast, pancreas, colon, brain, lung, etc. He also treats peritoneal carcinomatosus, with intra-peritoneal therapies. He has the patients rotate ¼ of a turn every 15 minutes for one hour to cover the whole area. He says it is getting rid of fungi. I think it is also adding back oxygen by pulling off the hydrogen and adding the CO2, as well as creating an environment that is not palatable for fungi. Tumors hate oxygen and so do fungi...they said it worked better with cisplatin and guess what? Cisplatin is toxic to fungi. Isn’t this almost the most ironic thing you ever heard of? Sometimes I just smile and think how simple God has made things and how complicated we have interpreted it."_


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

cont:

Dr. Flavin recommended another web site: 
http://www.cancerfungus.com
There you'll find several videos, including videos of Dr. Simoncini's lectures on the topic and some patient testimonies. 
ANOTHER HOLISTIC PHYSICIAN'S COMMENTS

Here are some comments on Dr. Simoncini's work by another holistic physician I trust. Dr. Sircus is a member of an online forum of physicians run by Dr. Garry Gordon. I met Dr. Gordon at the new author seminar in Philadelphia last month. He is a wonderfully well-informed doctor. In fact, he is the co-founder of the American College for the Advancement of Medicine (ACAM). The most encouraging thing to me is that all these people we're talking about here are M.D.'s. Dr. Sircus, who I quote here, is also wonderfully competent. I will have to edit his comments somewhat, so bear with me: 
_"Dr. Tullio Simoncini insists that the sodium bicarbonate treatments be given by themselves. I have some other ideas about how best to mix in the important vitamin C into the treatment but I need to cover some other things first. To answer another question posed, yes bicarbonate can be used for many things both acute and chronic and it is even an excellent pain reliever but is not recommended for long term preventive use by Tullio because he said the body will become resistant to its action. But it can be given orally and once every four hours up to a teaspoon around the clock... _
_I would like to share my evolving ideas that put bicarbonate at the heart of cancer treatment but as everyone on this list knows we cannot ignore the heavy metals and the damage they have created. I am about to release 'Survival Medicine for the 21St Century' in a few weeks as a medical course and inside will be about a 120-page section on bicarbonate treatments and all things related; much more actually because related to the cancer and bicarbonate materials is the entirely new protocol that is growing out of what I am calling 'Natural Allopathic Medicine.' _

_At the core of this new approach are several substances namely the bicarbonate, magnesium chloride, iodine and Alpha Lipoic Acid (ALA). ...three out of these four are emergency room medicines that we can use in natural forms._

_Last night I talked to a friend and medical researcher who swears that magnesium chloride when applied transdermally heals skin cancer quickly. The protocol for breast cancer and all skin cancers by Dr. Simoncini is a seven percent iodine solution applied topically. In "Survival Medicine" I propose using both. I have another personal friend who was able to completely clear her serious fibroid breast problems with the magnesium chloride applied transdermally._

_Part of Simoncini's protocol for the breast cancer also includes local bicarbonate injections, which sometimes causes swelling, according to him, though._
_ So for instance something we can try out is alternating with the bicarbonate treatments could be magnesium chloride IVs and perhaps the vitamin C could be added to that. My friend who has seen results for himself and others with the transdermal magnesium chloride insists it would do the same internally when used and directed toward tumors and you know what, I bet he is right. Even if he is wrong he is right because IV magnesium treatments are incredibly useful medically speaking and saves lives all the time when used in emergency situations._

_Magnesium levels go down according to Tullio when using the bicarbonate treatment. So does potassium so, for sure, it will be more than helpful. Please realize I wrote the book "Transdermal Magnesium Therapy" and I never thought I would be talking about using magnesium in IVs for cancer._
_ Magnesium chloride to me is the number one heavyweight champion of the medical world and is the very first thing I start patients on. In cancer treatments if it did not kill tumors outright it certainly would support enzyme production, ATP production, help with the bicarbonate treatments by opening up the blood vessels and a whole range of other benefits._
_ I would love to start a small group of doctors from this list who are interested in working with bicarbonate treatments. I will be doing that in conjunction with Dr. Simoncini who has just finished visiting the US where he did two lectures to doctors on his work. Not sure if he would join the group himself but I can consult with him as needed._

_There is a lot to learn and I have put only parts on paper but, for instance, brain and liver cancers are the most problematic with side effects from bicarbonate. In treating brain masses a coma like state can occur. If someone has liver problems in any scenario, edema will result from the bicarbonate injections. Despite these reactions that we all need to learn about, according to Simoncini they can be easily managed and overcome leading to successful cures of most cancers._
_ But let's take the cancer industrial complex terror machine by storm. This makes perfect sense and when we really get into the mercury, fungus, immune repression, pH acid framework of mind that leads to intense infection and heavy metal retention we will really be sold on using something so simple, safe, inexpensive and powerful. My God what could be more important with people dropping dead around us like flies from cancer? People we love and our patients........_
_ Best Regards,_
_ Mark Sircus, Ac., OMD
www.imva.info"_

I hope you see the degree to which the real holistic physicians are waking up to the potential of this treatment of cancer as a fungus. You may recall from my book that I recommend Transfer Point's Beta Glucan as the best immune stimulant. One of the main reasons is that it activates the neutrophil immune system cells. It does it by installing a receptor which makes these cells see cancer cells as (guess what?) --- a fungus! Otherwise, these cells, which account for 50-55% of your immune system, are not engaged in the fight against cancer cells. 
ANOTHER SOURCE OF INFORMATION

Meanwhile, this week, I've received information from another source on this subject. Maymie White, a long time reader, sent me this e-mail: 
_"Bill you may be interested in checking this individual out. His name is Doug Kaufman who has a web site and TV show. _
_ http://www.knowthecause.com_

_His TV programs are on Satellite Dish Channel 321 at 11:00 AM to 12 Noon M-F and Channel 378 at 1 PM._
_ His research indicates that fungus is the root cause for most cancers and he explains the anti-fungal treatments and diet. He makes a lot of sense to me._
_ Thanks for all your great information and efforts to help us all._
_ Maymie White"_

I looked at Doug Kaufman's web site and I certainly agree with Maymie. He makes a lot of sense. 
I'm researching resources (doctors, clinics, etc.) prepared to use Dr. Simoncini's treatments in the U.S. and other countries. I'll let you know my results in my next newsletter. Meanwhile, read up on this idea and use this information to critique your cancer doctor's suggested treatments.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Lee,
I will be keeping you in my thoughts. Stay strong & beat this thing's ass!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you Lee. 

David


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

if those dutchies of yours haven't done you in yet im sure you can beat the shit of some cancer. 

during radiation treatment for my grandfathers lymphoma shit got real hard, but he credited his positive outlook and refusal to give in with his eventual recovery. 

stay strong and positive lee.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Now with that, can you still have a "liquid diet?" Best wishes for your outcome and ability to holler out!!!


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Lee,

Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes, Lee, my thoughts are with you and hoping the treatment is successful.

Gill


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Kick it's ass Lee! You'll be back at it in no time.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Now with that, can you still have a "liquid diet?" Best wishes for your outcome and ability to holler out!!!


Howard, I'm going to have some juicy steaks this weekend. From what I'm hearing I'm going to have one colossal sore throat once treatment starts.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm hoping all goes well Lee enjoy the steak


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey Lee, you're in my thoughts. Stay strong.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Good luck Lee, we will keep good thoughts.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

You got a lot of people pulling for you . Add me and my family to the list . Good Luck .


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks for the update lee--i was thinking/wondering about you this past week. i hope for you to have the BEST of luck, you'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes Lee, your WDF family has the best in our hearts for you  Get what needs to be done, done, and get back to us! We miss your funny stories from Costa Rica.

You can beat this...keep positive thoughts.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Lee,
You can do it. Stay positive and fight. It will be tough I'm sure but it can be beaten.

My prayers are with you.

Howard


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

6 weeks away from home worrying about them seems like a long time...I can imagine how hard that alone is. It will all be worth it when you beat this!! Stay strong and it will be ok. Lots of good thoughts and luck!


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Sending good thoughts & prayers your way, Lee. You CAN beat this. 

Hang in there. Your WDF 'family' is rooting for you!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Lee,
> You can do it. Stay positive and fight. It will be tough I'm sure but it can be beaten.


It sure can. I looked up vocal chord cancer on all the medical sites I could find and every one mentioned mega cure rates. Looks like a period of recuperation, as you mentioned, but it sure looks like if you had to pick one, this was a "good prognosis" one. 

I know we'll all be thinking about you, Lee.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Almost forgot----you will NEED flashcards. "HONEY MORE BEER!" Smaller print when she brings it the first time!\\/


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jennifer Michelson said:


> 6 weeks away from home worrying about them seems like a long time...I can imagine how hard that alone is. It will all be worth it when you beat this!! Stay strong and it will be ok. Lots of good thoughts and luck!


I pulled out all the stops trying to get them to let me stay and get treated locally. I even tried my Congressman. 

I almost consider it inhumane. If in needed a operation and could return home after a week or two it would be different. Six weeks staring at four motel room walls is not going to be any fun.

We have businesses to manage in CR but now my wife has to be here full time to take care of our son.

I guess you get what you pay. It is free health care and usually pretty good.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Almost forgot----you will NEED flashcards. "HONEY MORE BEER!" Smaller print when she brings it the first time!\\/


I can think of a few other wife services that might help me through the "blues", Howard.:-D:evil:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts. The WDF helps get my mind off of some of this stuff.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I can think of a few other services that might help me through the "blues", Howard.:-D:evil:


Don't encourage him Lee, retired teacher...nudge nudge.

Best of luck to you bud.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey Lee, best of luck and good thoughts and prayers for you and your family. Hope the steaks are extra tasty! ;-)


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

Lee, best of luck to you and you are still in my prayers.


----------



## Pamella Renaldi (Mar 6, 2010)

Stay strong for your family and dogs! You can fight them!


----------

